# Royal Python Incubation Humiditity



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

What humidity do you guys keep in your incubator for Royal Python eggs? 

Its weird because of all the sites ive checked most dont give a definate humidity to aim for.. I believe it should be just under 100%?..... mine is at between 97% & 99%

Cheers


----------



## Greenphase (Feb 9, 2008)

Chris everyone i know that has done royals aim for around 95-97% humidity and they seem to do really well.In all honesty as long as you keep an eye on them and make sure they dont dimple or get too wet they should be fine.I have seen everyone i know incubate at around 88-90 degrees and have great hatch rates as well if it helps.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Boas n Burms said:


> Chris everyone i know that has done royals aim for around 95-97% humidity and they seem to do really well.In all honesty as long as you keep an eye on them and make sure they dont dimple or get too wet they should be fine.I have seen everyone i know incubate at around 88-90 degrees and have great hatch rates as well if it helps.


Thanks Ryan... i'll lower the humidity by a couple of clicks then just to be safe.


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

I think the eggs can hatch in as little as 75% humidity. I believe the main aim is to make sure they don't collapse and dehydrate.  I incubated eggs at 93% last year with no problem. this year i just did it by feel of the vermiculite and used air tight containers (not completely air tight, but not a lot of humidity will be lost in them), and it did the business for me. Ralph does a measurement by volume. 8 cups of vermiculite to 1 cup of water. If at all intrigued ralph has a lot of video's, here's the one for the vermiculite ratio.

YouTube - 2008 clutch # 1 - part 2


----------



## Greenphase (Feb 9, 2008)

Royal i have known to low a humidity to cause problem feeders in the past not just on royals but also on other species of snake as well.I find that the higher you can keep the humidity during incubation the better chance you have of getting the hatchlings to feed quickly.

This is only my experience with species such as corns,kings,milks and burmese but i have spoken to a lot of royal breeders over the years and they have pretty much come to the same conclusion


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

Boas n Burms said:


> Royal i have known to low a humidity to cause problem feeders in the past not just on royals but also on other species of snake as well.I find that the higher you can keep the humidity during incubation the better chance you have of getting the hatchlings to feed quickly.
> 
> This is only my experience with species such as corns,kings,milks and burmese but i have spoken to a lot of royal breeders over the years and they have pretty much come to the same conclusion


Very intersting info there


----------

